# Wal-Mart rifles on clearance?



## Newtosavage (Oct 4, 2017)

I've been following with interest a thread on a firearms forum about Wal-mart clearing out a bunch of rifles. I haven't followed up on the information in person because my gun safe is full and I have all the hunting rifles I need (and then some). But with hunting season just around the corner, I figured someone out there might be able to take advantage of this sale.

Apparently there are some Wal-marts out there selling Weatherby Vanguard rifles for $249. That's a great deal.

Have a look at this thread and you'll see where a fella has been very helpful in providing links to a website that will help you determine if your local Wal-mart may have clearance rifles in stock. If they don't or if the information isn't accurate, please don't shoot the messenger. I'm only trying to help a brotha' out.

If it's for real, I hope some of you are able to take advantage of these deals. If I had a bigger gun safe and bigger budget, I'd probably buy 3 or 4 and stash them for future grandkids.

https://www.thehighroad.org/index.p...-check-your-walmart-mini-14-399.840156/page-2


----------



## Newtosavage (Oct 4, 2017)

If anyone does go down and find that Wal-mart is selling Weatherby's for $249, please report back. Thanks!


----------



## Diapez (Jun 25, 2014)

Here is what you seek. Unfortunately it looks like most locations are out of stock. Just put in your zip code to check local inventory.

Weatherby in 270 
http://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker?sku=119757452

308 
http://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker?sku=132357459

30.06 
http://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker?sku=141822482

243 
http://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker?sku=181838810


----------



## Newtosavage (Oct 4, 2017)

So, according to the thread on the other forum, "Limited stock" - even though it shows zero - means they have at least one. It might be the display model. They supposedly are not allowed to show inventory of guns, which is why it says limited stock and zero. But I have not confirmed that. Just passing along what I've read.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I found one store, on Brickseek, that showed 2 in stock of the 308s, but the price was $349. 
I think that is the regular price.


----------



## Newtosavage (Oct 4, 2017)

I hate to post misleading info, so I think I'll call one of the local stores today that shows "limited stock" and see what they have.


----------



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

Walmart in Portland has a 3006 and 243 on display @ $249. I bought a 270 for $249. Thank you for the heads up


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I will check Bay City in a couple hours.


----------



## Newtosavage (Oct 4, 2017)

Capt Justin said:


> Walmart in Portland has a 3006 and 243 on display @ $249. I bought a 270 for $249. Thank you for the heads up


Cool. Thanks for the info. That confirms it then. The Brickseek site shows "limited stock" "0" for the '06 in Portland.

Glad some folks here are able to take advantage of this deal. A Weatherby for $249 is just too good to pass up. If I needed another rifle I'd be all over it. I can't even buy an action for that.


----------



## Newtosavage (Oct 4, 2017)

Just heard from a friend that his Wal-Mart (in AZ) had two calibers for $160! unreal.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

What is MSRP for this model?


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

Just got a .308 and 30-06 for $349 each! Thanks 2cool!!!


----------



## Goldensammy2.0 (Dec 2, 2016)

I picked up a 270 blk syn for $250 a couple of hours ago. At the time, they had 1 308 in wood for $350. This was in Cypress (290/Cy Rosehill), if anyone is interested.


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

RB II said:


> I found one store, on Brickseek, that showed 2 in stock of the 308s, but the price was $349.
> I think that is the regular price.


349 is woodstock, 249 is synthetic


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Nada in Bay City


----------



## Newtosavage (Oct 4, 2017)

Just had a friend get one for $249 for his son.

Get 'em quick before the vultures show up!


----------



## Newtosavage (Oct 4, 2017)

TexasSlam18 said:


> Just got a .308 and 30-06 for $349 each! Thanks 2cool!!!


Pretty rifles. Even though the wood ones are $349, it's still a Weatherby with a wood stock!


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

It's August and that means Wal-Mart gun clearance time, for reasons that I can not explain, but it happens every year. My best guess is that they are clearing inventory in preparation for the upcoming holiday (shopping) season, even if they replace current stock with the same models. This thread reminded me to set an early alarm to go look for a Henry .22 tomorrow...best of luck to all of you!

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

That for the heads up. Picked up the Weatherby with beautiful wood in a 270 for my sons 18th birthday. Made a young man very happy.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

DEXTER said:


> That for the heads up. Picked up the Weatherby with beautiful wood in a 270 for my sons 18th birthday. Made a young man very happy.


Dang! Lucky man, that was what I was after, but none in CenTex.


----------



## bdub25 (Feb 1, 2011)

Wal Mart in Calallen (Corpus Christi) has 1 30-06 and (2) 270's


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

New Caney has one .243. Just left there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

2978 and woodlands parkway has a 30-06


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sauce (Jan 30, 2010)

ibtbone said:


> 2978 and woodlands parkway has a 30-06
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up. I went and got it.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

just a heads up, not only weatherby models on clearance, while waiting at the atascocita store the attendant showed me a camo axis 30-06 with a bushnell scope for 199. some decent deals to be found.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Has anyone found lever action 22 or 30-30 on this deal?


----------



## SoDak Hunter (Sep 23, 2009)

*??*

Any idea if this sale is back this year?


----------

